# What type of glue?



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

A few spots of clear silicone, trim the excess when dry.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck! with decorating your son's room. I heard 3M Scotch-Grip adhesive is good for perfect sturdy bonding.

Dana


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

personally, i'd go with PL construction adhesive.

DM


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

As Rippy Skippy has stated, Clear Silicone will do the job splendidly!!!



It is nearly invisible when dry.

It is easily managed during the cure time.

It is easily trimmed where there may by bleed-out.

It holds fast and long!


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Clear silicone is an excellent choice. You may also consider some of the Loctite bonding agents. They have an adhesive (anerobic) for just about any application imaginable.

By the way...aquariums are held together with clear silicone. Pretty strong stuff when you consider a gallon of water weighs 8.4 lb and even a small aquarium is 10-20 gallons. That's a lot of weight pressing against the glass sides.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

either will do fine, i make fishtanks too..... personally, i'm more curious what you will use to cut up the tire?

DM


----------

